# ENFANT PE MALADE et salaire



## Gabcoiff (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 

Meilleurs vœux pour cette nouvelle année 2023 à vous tous.

J'ai une question svp.
L'enfant du pe a été malade 3 jours, puis revient 1 jour, après j'ai pris une semaine de congé. J'ai repris le travail depuis 2 jours. 

Comme le Pe ne m'a pas fourni le certificat médical, dois je déduire mon salaire ? Le pe réclame ses 3 jours (il a juste écrit un sms pour dire je prend le conge enfant malade à l'epoque) mais je veux bien mais il faut me donner le certificat (je veux juste respecter la loi, les démarches).

Est-ce qu'il y a un délai à respecter pour le certificat ? Pourriez-vous me donner l'article pour lui montrer  ar j'ai du mal à trouver. 

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée à vous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Pour qu il y ai déduction de salaire du a l enfant malade  ( maxi 5 jours ) il faut que le PE vous fournisse un certificat médical au plus tard au retour de l enfant

Nous sommes le 4 janvier le salaire de décembre doit normalement déjà être bouclé et payer


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Vous indiquez au parent que le certificat médical pour justifier l'absence de l'enfant malade doit être remis au plus tard au retour de l'enfant


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

bonjour
donc non aucune déduction


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

Tu trouveras très facilement l'article dans la CCN, Certificat Medical remis au plus tard au retour de l'enfant. S'il a bien été voir le Medecin il a ce Certificat, il n'a donc aucune raison de ne pas l'avoir communiqué à temps. Mais peut être qu'il n'a pas été voir le Medecin?


----------



## Gabcoiff (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour ,

Merci pour vos réponses si vite.
Elle me donne le certificat ce matin, mentionné la date du 21/12 pour 3 jours.

Mais l'enfant est revenu le 26/12, rien, puis 2 et 3 janvier toujours rien. C'est ce matin qu'elle me le donne car vu dans mes calculs pas déduisent mon salaire. 

Là  elle me reproche pas correcte, car normalement je devais lui rappeler les loi car elle était occupée avec ma maladie d son bébé. 

Que faire ?


----------



## booboo (4 Janvier 2023)

Gabcoiff a dit: 


> Là elle me reproche pas correcte, car normalement je devais lui rappeler les loi car elle était occupée avec ma maladie d son bébé.


C'est elle l'employeur, elle peut aussi lire la CCN, ça peut aider.
Elle cherche toutes les raisons possibles pour arriver à ses fins, c'est à dire, avoir une déduction de la somme à vous verser......


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

Rester ferme. Les modalités sont dans la convention et normalement rappelées dans votre contrat de travail. 
Vous êtes là salariée et elle l'employeur. Demandez lui si elle doit expliquer à son employeur a elle les règles fixées dans sa convention collective. Lui expliquer que ces "droit à jours" ne sont pas perdus et qu'il lui reviendra d'y penser si son enfant est de nouveau malade dans la limite et selon les modalités prévues dans la convention collective.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Lui rappeler les lois 🤣🤣🤣 c est elle l employeur , elle doit donc connaître les lois 

C est pas 15 jours après le retour de l enfant qu il faut fournir le certificat médical


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

Et ses obligations d'employeur concernant le paiement de votre salaire, on en parle. Il faut aussi que vous lui rappeliez devoir vous rémunérer et remettre un bulletin de salaire ?!  Nous sommes le 04/01. Vous n'avez toujours pas été payée si je comprends bien !


----------



## Pity (4 Janvier 2023)

Restez ferme... même combat que mes collègues
C'est elle l'employeur et donc elle a signé un contrat en connaissance de cause et doit connaître notre convention collective

On fournit le certificat médical au retour de l'enfant soit le 26 déc...et Madame vous en fourni un le 4 janvier car elle s'aperçoit que vous n'aviez rien déduit !!
Quelle humour 🤣 

Je ne céderai pas et lui dirai de relire le contrat


----------



## Chouchou301 (4 Janvier 2023)

"je devais lui rappeler les lois"

Elle est employeur, et censée avoir au moins lu le contrat qu'elle a signé : les absences déductibles sont notées dedans (à défaut d'avoir lu notre CCN).
Elle a des droits certes, mais aussi des devoirs, notamment celui de devoir de payer votre salaire... ça vous pouvez lui rappeler.


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

Si à part ça c'est quelqu'un de sympa et respectueuse, parce qu'elle a bien un Certificat Médical qui a bien été fait lors de l'absence de l'enfant mais qu'elle a simplement oublié de te le remettre à temps bien qu'elle soit revenue entre temps, perso il est possible que j'ai la gentillesse de faire exception pour cette fois. 
Je lui rappellerais qu'en tant que salariée et non RH je ne suis pas tenue de lui redire les règles qui figurent toutes dans notre contrat et dans notre CCN.
Que puisqu'elle me le demande instamment j'en profite pour lui rappeler la règle: 5 jours/ année glissante avec Certificat Médical remis au plus tard au retour de l'enfant (il ne lui en reste donc plus que 2). 
Je lui rappellerais aussi que si c'est une nego obtenue du ******************************************************** PE il n'en reste pas moins très discutable qu'un employeur puisse minorer même de seulement 5 jours pour un prétexte dont l'AM n'est ni coupable et ne peut pas compléter cette absence sans solde avec un autre contrat. Voilà pourquoi il ne tombe pas sous le sens pour moi qu'un PE souhaite minorer mon salaire, surtout que celui ci continue de percevoir sa CMG même en l'absence de l'enfant. Que dirait elle si son patron lui réduisait son salaire car son Chef étant malade elle aurait eut une charge de travail moins importante? Elle répondrait qu'elle était fidèle au poste et n'est pas responsable de la quantité de travail qu'on lui donne ou pas. Ce sont bien toutes ces raisons qui font que non ce n'était pas malhonnête de ma part de respecter la loi mais pour cette fois je peux décider d'être gentille?!

A toi de voir. Rien ne t'oblige à être gentille. Et si tu le fais, mets les points sur les I, en précisant bien que rien ne t'y oblige.


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

ben perso un pe qui pinaille comme ça je ne serais pas "gentille"
je lui dirais que c'est elle l'employeur, donc c'était a elle de m'apporter le certificat dans les temps en respectant la loi, que c'était à elle de calculer le salaire (et non a moi)
qu'elle se doit de connaitre et d'appliquer ce qui est signé au contrat et dans la ccn
et que non en tant que salarié je n'ai absolument pas le devoir de lui rappeler qu'elle à le droit de minorer mon salaire, que moi aussi j'étais occupée avec les autres enfants car je travaillais et qu'à partir du 26 elle n'était plus occupée par la maladie de son bébé puisqu'il était chez moi...


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Voici une partie qu'on peut trouver dans les nouveaux contrat. Peut être que vous l'avez aussi ..
On voit ce qui est entre parenthèse les cas où on est pas rémunéré, et on voit bien que l'absence de l'enfant et accompagné d'un certificat médical. Le PE peut se renseigner auprès de la PMI ou RPE également si ca ne le suffit pas (et franchement c'est même pas la peine, la loi est clair, faut pas faire l'idiot )


----------



## Chouchou301 (4 Janvier 2023)

"ben perso un pe qui pinaille comme ça je ne serais pas "gentille"

Et qui rejette la faute sur l'assmat...
Moi non plus je ne serai pas "gentille"... (tendre l'autre joue ce n'est pas mon truc)


----------



## Gabcoiff (4 Janvier 2023)

Re bonjour à vous tous,

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils. 
Je n'ai pas encore mon salaire de décembre car j'ai oublié de faire les calculs, et oui, c'est moi qui fait les calculs car elle ne connaît pas et me fait confiance (ce qu'elle m'a demandé début du contrat !). Maintenant j'ai un autre boulot c'est de lui rappeler les lois, les démarches à faire...!!! 

Bref, j'ai suivi vos conseils de rester ferme (ne pas déduire). Elle m'a dit qu'elle va se renseigner et plus tard si cela arrive encore (enfant malade) il faut lui rappeler....

Merci encore. 👍


----------



## Dodo95 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour @Gabcoiff 
Dans la convention collective article 105 socle assistant maternel partie IV,  il est bien précisé que « en cas d´absence de l’enfant justifiée par un certificat médical ou un bulletin d’hospitalisation, le particulier employeur avertit l’assistant maternel dès que possible, par tout moyen. Il transmet également le justificatif à l’assistant maternel, au plus tard au retour de l’enfant »


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

"il faut lui rappeler....", ben non il faut qu'elle s'en souvienne par elle même et je gage qu'elle s'en souviendra sinon c'est qu'elle ne tient pas tant que ça à minorer ton salaire, que son inconscient lui dicte aussi que ça n'est pas si normal que ça ;-)


----------



## Gabcoiff (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci beaucoup Dodo95 et Griselda


----------



## Chouchou301 (4 Janvier 2023)

"plus tard si cela arrive encore (enfant malade) il faut lui rappeler...."

 ah parce qu'après ce qui vient de se passer elle ne va pas s'en rappeler ???

C'est déjà bien gentil de lui faire les calculs mais si elle vous met la faute sur le dos quand il y a une erreur alors qu'elle se comporte comme une VRAIE employeur ! Être Employeur ce n'est pas juste encaisser le CMG (avantage), il y a une charge administrative aussi (inconvénient), et de nombreuses assmat "aident" leurs PE dans les démarches pour les aiguiller (et éviter de modifier X fois les diverses formalités), ce n'est pas quelque chose d'obligatoire, c'est un "service" que rend l'employé(e).

En 1er lieu : conseillez-lui de relire le contrat et "accessoirement" de lire la CCN...


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

Si elle n'est pas d'accord avec ton calcul rien ne l'empeche de le refaire car elle reste la seule responsable de ce qu'elle déclare et paie. Que je sache tu ne fais pas un prelevement sur son compte ni ne te déclare toi même. Si elle ne l'a pas fait c'est bien qu'elle savait qu'il fallait en discuter avec toi car ça serait parti tout droit au litige sinon.


----------



## Gabcoiff (4 Janvier 2023)

Dernier infos, elle a appelé le service dirrect, on lui a donné l'article de la Cour de cassation daté 2008 et lui dit c'est possible de déduire le salaire meme si en retard car il y a le certificat .
J'ai mis pas mal de temps pour lui dire la nouvelle Convention....🙂


----------



## Pity (4 Janvier 2023)

Et bien là, ça se confirme !
Pas de cadeau
Hors de question de déduire et je resterai ferme

Et si cette pe vous demande régulièrement des heures complémentaires, elles seraient toutes refusées de ma part !


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

D'accord avec @Griselda, pourquoi lui rappeler ? Si elle oubli, ennnncore, c'est à elle de gérer et assumer. Elle est le PE et tu es l'ASSMAT. A chacun sa place.


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

la cour de cassation précise dans un délais raisonnable car au paravent c'était 48h après le 1er jour d'absence
au retour de l'enfant est un délais raisonnable
maintenant la ccn est plus clair et précise au retour de l'enfant, pas 15 jours après et encore moins quand le mois est terminé


----------

